# The Catatonic scale for POC



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Since I know nothing about scales and stuff, I put this together for ya today bud.. this is whats known as the Catatonic scale.. Its still in its infantsy, and a little rough, but this should give you an idea of what a scale is like in a song..:rotfl:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds good........but I thought catatonic wuz when you had WAY too many beerz.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> Sounds good........but I thought catatonic wuz when you had WAY too many beerz.


LOL.. I did just make that up... And I have had at least 3 to many beers. Mabey 4,,

here is the deffination of the Catatonic scale...
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/catatonic?show=0&t=1296276914


----------

